# 2-berth caravan maker?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Got a friend that wants to hire a small (2-berth max) caravan to do a solo tour of France. He's seen these littleguy jobbies, but from what i can tell you need to knock up your cuppa stood outside. Strange.

I remember seeing a small wedge shaped caravan that had most things inside. It was a grey colour with really bright coloured plastic corners. Can anyone point me in the direction of who makes them? Or ideally, where we can hire one from.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 
it was probably a Knaus. Has double bed in, and loads of storage.
Don


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks alot for the swift reply!

I did think it was a Knaus, but checked out the Knaus website but couldn't see any models similar. Was tempted with a Van Ti whilst browsing though! 

And the Knaus YAT is a strange idea too... like a horse box for your motorbike.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

May have been an Adria Action?

http://www.adria-caravans.com/action-overview.htm

Regards MnD


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> May have been an Adria Action?
> 
> http://www.adria-caravans.com/action-overview.htm
> 
> Regards MnD


Thats very close to what I remember. Can't help but bring a smile to your face.  

Thanks alot. Hopefully we can find someone that hires them out at a reasonable price.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This page gives you a link to most of the caravan manufacturers.

http://www.caravansnederland.com/caravanfabrikanten.asp

HTH.

PS. Possibly a Tab.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi b6x, 
Wheelhome do a small caravan called the Sprintaway, I haven't got their address so if you google Wheelhome, it might show you something.

viator.


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi I think you will find they are American actually made in the state of Ohio, take a look at these links for more information and telephone numbers

http://www.littleguy.co.uk/pdf/Camping_Dec05.pdf

http://www.littleguy.co.uk/pdf/Caravan_and_Motorhome_Mart.pdf

http://www.littleguy.co.uk/pdf/Caravan_Life2005.pdf

Hope this helps 

Len


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There was a small van made by Polar,whio were a Scandanavian company. That fitted your description better.
http://www.onlinecaravans.co.uk/manufacturer.htm
http://www.polarvagnen.se/index.asp?sida=nyheter2008

The second link is their site,well worth a visit and explore.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

The only ones I can think of are the 'Knaus Sport & Fun', The '[email protected]' and the 'Kip Kompakt'.

Why not wander across and ask at www.caravanfacts.com somebody might be able to help there :wink:

pete


----------

